# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  كتاب ثيرموداينمك مع الحلول

## الوسادة

* أفضل كتاب فيها و هو




thermodynamics-_An_Engineering_Approach

طبعا عملت قدر الإمكان اني ابحث عن نسخ و حلول مجانية 

الكتاب 

من هون 


الحلول 

من هون 

مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------

